# New rescues - *rant* and skinny horses.



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

They are both beauties. The first TB will make a recovery. You can just see it in his eyes. He isn't done yet. The second is just gorgeous. Love them both.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Sunday we took them to graze on the field. They were very happy about it.

Here is Marian, he is approximately 15 hh if you're asking. 








And Biruitor, here you can see his big halter 








Biruitor is 17.2 hand height and a bit pushy on the ground. From what they told us he is pushy under saddle too.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh those pictures just break my heart. 
I will never understand how people can do that to another living thing. 
Good for you for taking them in and giving them a better home.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Poor guys.  Good on yall for taking them in.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ corinowalk : Yes, he is full of life yet. He doesn't have the strength to run but we can see in his eyes his will to live. He's a sweet old thing. 

@ *Spastic_Dove* : It amaze me what people can do to horses. I couldn't post this case earlier because we had an horrible case of animal cruelty yesterday. So letting horses to starve is just something minor compared to that case. It's just horrible what people can do sometimes. 

@ Lonestar22: We're hoping for a great recovery. Thank you.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Such a great thing you are doing. It's sad what people can do to animals and unfortunately it's becoming more and more  

Can't wait to see them in all their glory!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

they're both gorgeous horses - you can see how lovely they must have been when they were in work and how great they will be after being taken care of at your place. my heart goes to you for doing this - those horses are lucky to have found you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Two beautiful horses, even in there sorry state you can see that they are top quality horses. I wonder if the person (s) who rode them to victory in competitions of the past are aware of how they were being treated at that place? 
It looks like they will become valuable members of your program. They look so happy in the field.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Poor old men!! Such a shame!! Glad they are in good, caring, and loving hands now! Both will be gorgeous with some weight, and clean coat!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Weight gaining vibes for that old man.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Awww, the poor babies! Give them extra kisses from me. This is absolutely heartbreaking!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for taking them! 

Can you call Animal Control and report the barn?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, even in the shape they're in, you can just tell they are quality animals - congratulations on your purchases! I cannot wait to see update photos in a few months - I bet they will both be absolutely stunning. You're absolutely correct - the 22 year old has a great trot. 
Can you report the neglect to a local animal control?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ tinyliny: I'm sure that the riders knows the state they are in. They had numerous riders in their past being some kind of school horses. They were saved because one of the riders that is volunteering at us wanted to save them. 

@ AlexS : We don't have animal control over here so it's impossible to report the barn for what they are doing. Here you can do almost anything without being punished. And it's very sad. We hope that we can save another 2 horses from the same barn that are in the same condition. But I'm not very sure because we are almost full. 

@ JustDressageIt : Thank you. They seem to be great quality animals indeed. I'm not expert but I can see that they are gorgeous and seem to have fine conformations. We don't have animal control. :sad: So nothing can be done. 

And thank you all for the good vibes and wishes. Glad to see so much people thinking at this horses. They really deserve all the good wishes.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

what sweet boys <3 I wish them full recovery and a happy life! The thirty two year old looks like the gentlest, most honest horse I've seen in a long time, and that Romanian...he's a looker even in this condition! Can't wait to see how they turn out in a few months after some much needed TLC.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Well done you for taking them keep us fully updated with pictures i wanna see how they do


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

So horrible!! i will never be able to understand how people can do this sort of thing to another living creature. Espeshally in this kind of situation, if the horse served them so well in his prime, how could you just toss him away when he ages. its so horrible. poor guys. i'm so glad you took them! and I hope you can take the other 2 aswell, or find someone who can! keep us updated, they'll be gorgous once they gain some weight!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, that is so sad. Those horse probably worked their little hearts out for their people, and their people let them down.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Poor guys!!! Glad you were able to take them in!!! They are both beautiful!!!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

These pictures made me cry! you are truly a saint for saving these poor old souls- bless you!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

What a horrible, cruel way for humans to treat aged champions, and after all they give to us. It's heartbreaking. I can only imagine the pain and misery those horses went through standing in a stall and not being fed, day after day after day. Cruel cruel humans! 

Thank you so much for taking them in! I hope the old guy makes a recovery. Please keep us updated on his progress. If you are all full at your barn, do you have friends or neighbors who can go get the other starving horses at the equestrian center? 

One question, why does the equestrian center wait that long to give their old horses away? Why can't they do it sooner? Even slaughter would be more humane than starvation.


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG, that was horrible to see 
I'm very glad someone has them under their loving wing and look forward to seeing their after pictures!

As as note, and I ask this because you seem to be involved in a bit of rescuing/shelter work. Do you have any before/after photos of any I could see? I'd love to see some happy ponies after they came into your loving care 
(Maybe I should have made a dedicated thread asking this?)


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello... I should share the latest news. Marian, the old boy is not feeling very well lately. We don't know what is wrong with him. In the morning He was laying down unable to stand up. He tried and tried to get up without success. We called the doctor today two times. He came in the morning and put Marian on IV fluids, 18 liters (Glucose, lactated Ringer Solution and 200 ml of Novacoc). The doctor didn't had to many hopes of recovery because the wick state of the horse and because of his age. After the IV fluids Marian could get up with some help. From morning till now he was standing up without problems and eating. In the evening we saw that he was dehydrated again, he was eating all day but not drinking water. So he is again on IV fluids. I don't know how many liters they did him now because I had some things to do at home and I couldn't stand for so long. I was there from 9 AM to 9 PM. Now I know that they did him Lactated Ringer Solution again, Duphalyte and some liver protector. 

I don't know what to say about all the things. Marian seems to be curious and full of life like always. He has a great will to live but he is very week. I could see how week he was on his legs. If he would lay down we knew that he was to weak to get up. But he stand up all day despite his weak and trembling legs. I don't know why he is so weak now. He seemed to be ok yesterday. I know that he is very old and malnourished but I'm sad. We are considering putting him down if he wouldn't show signs of recovery despite the treatment. For now he's ok. But I don't know how he will be tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. If he will continue to be weak despite all the IV fluids and food he doesn't stand a chance. 

Here's a photo with him receiving IV fluids. The photos is taken from the online camera.








Shiavo: Here I have an old thread with some before and after pictures. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/before-after-57492/

And thank you all for the great words. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear, the poor old guy! This is very sad- I really hope he recovers. But if it doesn't work out and you have to put him down take comfort in the knowledge that you did your best and he had someone who loved and cared for him in the end. Good luck, and thank you for the wonderful work you do!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

How can someone do that? If I saw that I would call the police and be like "This Freakin people are starving their darn horses". Seriously, that is like so low. At a riding center? I bet litttle kids saw them.... and then the people were like "Oh, Hun their just unwanted, horrible horses". If someone said that to me I would break their legs, arms, neck and alot more. That is just so sad. I wanted to cry and throw up when I looked at the pictures. Poor old guys. There so cute........


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

All my best wishes for a hopefully good recovery for Marian.
At least he's got you guys making sure he's comfortable and isn't out there suffering alone.

And thankyou very much for the link! I hope you update it! Those were some amazing photos. Shockingly disgusting but the after photos they all looked plump and happy!
You (and the people you volunteer/work with) are doing an AMAZING job.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

oh those poor babies.... what, did they just have to watch while other horses were fed?? Deplorable.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Y'know, as pathetic as we find our animal protections laws, I think we can ALL agree about how thankful we are that at least we have SOME laws and the ability to push for more to be done. I could not fathom living in a place where you could do NOTHING to stop it if you couldn't buy the horse - my heart truly goes out for you, if ever an angel walked this planet then surely it must be you and your team for these horses, I wish we could all have such strength to stare some so horrible in the face and continue to wake up every day, resolved to do even more!

Deepest prayers and thoughts for Marion to recover, and even if he doesn't, at least he didn't have to die in hell. :-(


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow what a beautiful trot....They are going to make some nice horses when they get fattened up.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Poor Marian :/ Please keep us updated. Atleast if you do have to put him down, you put him down knowing you gave him the best chance possible...


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Poor poor guy. Sending healing, strengthening vibes his way. You are doing a great job with him. Thank you so much.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my....


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Y'know, as pathetic as we find our animal protections laws, I think we can ALL agree about how thankful we are that at least we have SOME laws and the ability to push for more to be done. I could not fathom living in a place where you could do NOTHING to stop it if you couldn't buy the horse - my heart truly goes out for you, if ever an angel walked this planet then surely it must be you and your team for these horses, I wish we could all have such strength to stare some so horrible in the face and continue to wake up every day, resolved to do even more!
> 
> Deepest prayers and thoughts for Marion to recover, and even if he doesn't, at least he didn't have to die in hell. :-(


Yes, it's very frustrating to live in a country were animal laws are not very good. We have laws but we don't have someone to apply them. From almost a year now we have some kind of animal control, it's a non-governmental organization called Animal Protection. But they have no power. For our horse shelter they are more of a pain than a good. They can't confiscate horses by themselves, they can't charge the abuser of the horses and so on. Before working with them the things were simpler because we were working with the police. They couldn't confiscate horses so easily, they could do this only if the horses were caught with their owners on public streets (were carts are banned). But it was a good way of confiscating malnourished horses. We have a big problem with gipsies that keep horses in horrible conditions and use them to carry carts full of scrap. This is their only mean of money so they obviously can't feed a horse as it should. Almost all our horses are former cart horses that were saved from horrible conditions. 
But anyway, we try our best even if the laws aren't great. 


As for Marian, he is doing fine. He is still to weak to get up by himself but if you help him he will stand up all day long with no problems. We think that his state was only because he wasn't fed enough and was to week. We are still administrating him IV fluids in the morning and evening, almost 20 liters in the morning and 20 liters in the evening. We supplemented his feed from bran and alfalfa to shredded high quality alfalfa, senior feed and bran. Now the only thing that we can do is to wait and see. 

Thank you all for the great support.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What cruel people. Thank you so much for taking them in, healing vibes for Marion.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Aww poor Marian.. It's such a great thing you do for these animals.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh that's so sad, poor guys! 

I hope Marion gets better, bless him.

Those horses are so lucky that you're looking after them now, good on you for giving them a second chance.


----------



## Adonai Acres Ronaldo (Oct 7, 2010)

All i can say is thankyou for taking these guys in.. They definately deserve the life that you can give them. 
(((((( healing vibes for marion)))))))


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for the update! I am so happy that you are there for him. Almost brings me to tears every time I think of him. Poor soul.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Glad to hear he's still hanging in there! Bless your hearts for taking these poor babies in and giving them the best chance they can possibly have!!!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

*RIP Marian*

Marian was put to sleep this morning.  We decided that this is the best thing we can do for him now. He was unable to assimilate the food and intravenous fluids that were given to him. He refused all the time to drink water and was very dehydrated. The only way to keep him alive was through administration of IV fluids to keep him hydrated. This obviously wasn't a great alternative for the horse and besides of this the vet was concerned about the risk of thrombosis. 

We'll be missing you sweet thing...


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh no :'( Rest in peace big fella. 

At least he got to know how it felt to be in a better place, and he was in the best hands possible when the time came.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. RIP Marian. Feel good about yourself that you did all you could and made him comfortable & showed him the love he deserved in his last days.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

They are both so beautiful :-( How someone can do that to a horse I will never understand, poor Marian looks like a skeleton! I've never seen a horse so thin!! How can the authorities not do something about this riding centre?

I hope they both make speedy recoveries!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

So sorry about Marian...atleast he is no longer in pain, and got some loving care and affection before passing on. It saddens me to think that he put in all those years of faithful service, only to come to an end like that... RIP sweet boy!!!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

R.I.P Marian..


----------



## Adonai Acres Ronaldo (Oct 7, 2010)

~RIP Marion~ like the others have said, at least he knew he was loved and in the best of hands in his final days <3


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

So sorry- poor old guy. Hopefully now something can be done about this riding center. Maybe even something in the paper about how they starved a horse to death might at least put them out of business.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

How can people be like that? Imagen if we were in the situation those animals were in, working our whole lives to please humans, doing all our work without any fighting, and finnally when we could work no longer we were shoved away into isolation(sp) with no food or water.Leaft alone to die. Animals have feelings, they arent cars, and there not toys. They are living breathing things, and because of some people's selfishness and cruelty, beautiful animals like Marion have to pay with their lives. 

Cruel, Ignorant, Selfish, Careless, Materialistic people are what make humans the worst creatures on earth in my opinion. of course There are a few, like damnedEvans who rescue these animals, and give them a home and some hope, and people who care, that make me KNOW there are some good people out there. I would MUCH faster put my lives in the jaws of my beloved dog, than EVER a person. It just crushes me that this wonderful animal had to go in such a sad way. Had these people given a lick, he would be galloping in pastures with his buddies on the *earth*... At least he is now restored to full health and galloping in the lush pastures across rainbow bridge. 
damnedEvans
Thank You for all you do for these wonderful creatures, and always remember that they thank you too. Every time they see you, though you may not know it, they are thanking you for giving them a safe place to be. Where they will not have to worry about when, or if they will get a next meal. Again, I say thank you from the bottom of every horses heart that you have ever touched. 

(though I am sure you know the selfless love that you give is a blessing) Just know that there are some humans as well that appreciate everything that you do.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So sorry that you lost him, but thank you for trying to save him. I am sure he knew that he was safe when he passed and I am sure that meant everything to him.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haylee said:


> How can people be like that? Imagen if we were in the situation those animals were in, working our whole lives to please humans, doing all our work without any fighting, and finnally when we could work no longer we were shoved away into isolation(sp) with no food or water.Leaft alone to die. Animals have feelings, they arent cars, and there not toys. They are living breathing things, and because of some people's selfishness and cruelty, beautiful animals like Marion have to pay with their lives.
> 
> Cruel, Ignorant, Selfish, Careless, Materialistic people are what make humans the worst creatures on earth in my opinion. of course There are a few, like damnedEvans who rescue these animals, and give them a home and some hope, and people who care, that make me KNOW there are some good people out there. I would MUCH faster put my lives in the jaws of my beloved dog, than EVER a person. It just crushes me that this wonderful animal had to go in such a sad way. Had these people given a lick, he would be galloping in pastures with his buddies on the *earth*... At least he is now restored to full health and galloping in the lush pastures across rainbow bridge.
> damnedEvans
> ...


I think the worst part is we have a vivid and violent history of doing the EXACT same things to human beings. And we still do. There truly is no creature on this earth more evil then man.

Sleep well Marian, you've truly earned it.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow. Thank you for giving these beautiful guys some dignity. Just thank you!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Marian. Poor, sweet thing. At least he was with people who took good care of him in the end. You do wonderful work. Best of luck with the other horse, and please keep us updated.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh gosh I am so so sorry to hear about Marian :-( Something about him is just so appealing, seems like such a nice nature - He's been in my thoughts all day, such a beautiful animal, I'm so glad he had you to care for him at the end!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that he died!! :'( he looked like quite a character!! 
RIP beautiful boy


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh  Poor boy 

RIP


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear this....RIP


----------

